# Nyereria with Mbuna?



## mattawan_cichlid (Dec 24, 2010)

How would these guys fit in a 75 gallon 4 ft tank with yellow labs acei and smaller species of afra cobue? How many should I aim for if I am able to get them compatible.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Cobue are among the more timid cynotilapia and Pundamilia can challenge even the most aggressive mbuna. I would expect everyone to survive, but the Cobue may have trouble coloring up.


----------



## mattawan_cichlid (Dec 24, 2010)

Hm...okay how many do you have in your 75 gallon?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Mine work because they are mixed with aggressive mbuna like demasoni...not timid ones like Cobue. The mbuna were several years old and the Pundamilia are juveniles.

Also, they have only been in my tank a couple months...not a true test until it has been two years.

At the moment I have 2 males and 2 females in the tank...bad idea. When I purchased 8 juveniles, I got six males and 2 females. I'm praying for a spawn. :lol:


----------



## AlphaWild (Apr 9, 2009)

I had PN "Mwanza" in my tank of Labs and Dems, and the alpha male quickly became tank boss and started killing his females off one by one. I observed very little problems between the different species, but I was pretty fed up with losing females. Then one night a few weeks ago somebody did a real number on him. He survived for awhile in a hospital tank, but never recovered and died last week. :-?


----------



## mattawan_cichlid (Dec 24, 2010)

Well maybe ill steer clear of these guys...maybe a new tank! :lol:


----------



## mattawan_cichlid (Dec 24, 2010)

What about these guys with labs acei and maingano?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

mattawan_cichlid said:


> What about these guys with labs acei and maingano?


I'd be willing to try that. Only one colored up fish remember.


----------



## mattawan_cichlid (Dec 24, 2010)

Right what would be the best ratio? 1m/4f? Then having 5 of these acei and labs then 7-8 maingano will put me at over 20 fish will that be too many fish? I feel like 23 is pushing it but you guys are the experts... :roll:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd try it. Both the maingano and the nyererei are a little smaller than your usual mbuna size of 6" at maturity.


----------

